# First Shipped Serama Eggs..



## WeeLittleChicken

Well I got my first shipped Serama eggs today, 15 total. They felt very cold but I am still hoping for the best. I have never shipped eggs before so maybe they always feel like that, I don't know.

At the same time I have put my old hen with a new rooster in the hopes she might lay some fertile eggs this time. I got five from her and eleven from my two pullets. I marked all of them and popped them into the incubator today. I'll be back in 18-21 days to let you know my results!


----------



## robopetz

Look at all then eggs, good luck and keep us posted! 

I would like to try something like that but it's hard to find someone to ship to Hawaii. I'd also like to experience incubating store bought eggs.


----------



## 7chicks

Good luck. Looking forward to the future up-dates.


----------



## Jim

robopetz said:


> Look at all then eggs, good luck and keep us posted!
> 
> I would like to try something like that but it's hard to find someone to ship to Hawaii. I'd also like to experience incubating store bought eggs.


If I knew how to ship, I could send ya some, but I think Hawaii has strict import rules...


----------



## Jim

Awesome. We are getting at least one hatching so far from our Serama that just started laying, I was shocked to even see one...


----------



## robopetz

Jim said:


> If I knew how to ship, I could send ya some, but I think Hawaii has strict import rules...


No one needs to know... Oops! Jussssst kidding! Lol


----------



## Jim

Lol........


----------



## geminicowgirl

Maybe things in Hawaii are different but our store bought eggs are not fertile..... So confused why you would incubate these?


----------



## birdguy

geminicowgirl said:


> Maybe things in Hawaii are different but our store bought eggs are not fertile..... So confused why you would incubate these?


Haha yeah I was gonna say!


----------



## robopetz

geminicowgirl said:


> Maybe things in Hawaii are different but our store bought eggs are not fertile..... So confused why you would incubate these?


Y'all never seen "fertile" eggs in your grocer? They mainly have them at health food stores. They are fresh too, so they are still hatch'able.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I have heard people say fertile eggs taste better but I have never seen them in stores like that... weird.


----------



## Jim

robopetz said:


> Y'all never seen "fertile" eggs in your grocer? They mainly have them at health food stores. They are fresh too, so they are still hatch'able.


That is strange! But cool. We don't have a trader joes where I live.


----------



## robopetz

Even eggs that say "free range" are most likely fertile too.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

The free range eggs in our grocer are not fertile by any means... They buy new pullets every two years but never any roosters!


----------



## robopetz

I'm not sure which ones you have available around you but there are "free range" that do have males present and people have successfully hatched these "free range" store bought eggs. Just depends on the farm I guess.

It's just interested and cool to me to hatch eggs bought from a store. Lol


----------



## birdguy

robopetz said:


> I'm not sure which ones you have available around you but there are "free range" that do have males present and people have successfully hatched these "free range" store bought eggs. Just depends on the farm I guess.
> 
> It's just interested and cool to me to hatch eggs bought from a store. Lol


Jealous... I would like to buy a dozen eggs and hatch them


----------



## robopetz

Right!?... It's fun n exciting to do.


----------



## birdguy

robopetz said:


> Right!?... It's fun n exciting to do.


Just walk into the store buy fertile eggs..... Lucky


----------



## lilychicken

I just tried candling my store bought eggs and non were fertile


----------



## robopetz

lilychicken said:


> I just tried candling my store bought eggs and non were fertile


Sorry to hear. What type did you buy?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Well I said I would post my Serama eggs' progress so here it goes. I just candled them. 

Of the five eggs my elderly hen gave me none took (I was so rooting they would with the new rooster!)
Of the eleven from my two young pullets one took. 
Of the fifteen I had shipped nine are developing! It gives me hope. 
I wonder if the ones laid here aren't fertile because my rooster is still learning the ropes... I really hope this is all it is.


----------



## Jim

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Well I said I would post my Serama eggs' progress so here it goes. I just candled them.
> 
> Of the five eggs my elderly hen gave me none took (I was so rooting they would with the new rooster!)
> Of the eleven from my two young pullets one took.
> Of the fifteen I had shipped nine are developing! It gives me hope.
> I wonder if the ones laid here aren't fertile because my rooster is still learning the ropes... I really hope this is all it is.


Great news, at least on the shipped. My hope is that I can find buyers for the two that hatched, and the 5 under momma now....wondering, what price do you get in your neck of the woods? I originally bought my 3 as day old, strt run for 10 bucks each, so, that is what I have mine listed at.


----------



## Jim

Also, curious what you paid (minus shipping) for the Serama eggs, in case I get someone to ask for some local, I don't want to be too pricey. I did sell some buff orp eggs today for .50 each.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Well... around here the prices are crazy varied. I got my awesome little frizzle rooster for $5, my 2 year old pair for $10. As for the pullets... I paid $12 each at 8 weeks of age, $8 for the roo that came with them but he died at 5ish months of age. Sadly I have ran out of affordable options. All the other people selling Seramas around here are far more expensive. Found someone selling straight run week old chicks for for $20 a head. Adults seem to be going for $25-50 depending if they are over two years or not... none of these are show birds as far as I know (which doesn't matter to me... I'm trying to aim for pet temperament not show standards.) 

Since I had never had eggs shipped before and have heard a lot of stories of failure concerning shipping Serama eggs I looked around for the cheapest person I could. Eventually found someone selling a dozen for $25, shipping included. That was by far the cheapest. Now that I see its working I may consider some of the pricier people selling hatching eggs.


----------



## Jim

Thanks, and good to know. For now, I don't mind adding a few more hens in my flock if the few that hatched don't sell, according to another thread in here, dad to daughter is ok. I have also collected eggs that would not have been able to go into the bator,as it was full, and didn't want to add to broody momma, so, I have them in a carton, just for kicks, wanted to eat a dozen eggs for breakfast, that will be this weekend.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Well... here's the updates on the eggs... The one egg from my own flock is apparently a quitter. It developed a blood ring... Now I have ten of the shipped eggs left in the incubator but I am fairly certain two of those are quitters. They look weird and I can't see any movement. I left them in there just in case I was wrong. I took out all the blood ring ones after reading they like to explode.... I really hope some of these guys hatch. I was looking forward to growing my wee flock! On the plus side two of my four hens are still laying. The other two are taking a break I guess. Here is a photo I took of the blood ring one a few days ago... the ring now divides the egg perfectly in half. I might take a photo of one of the quitters later when I can get ahold of another cell phone to use as a camera.


----------



## robopetz

I got that once. So does this ring means it was fertile but didn't develop or it wasn't fertile?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

From what I read rings appear in fertile eggs that die early on in their development. They are very common in shipped eggs that may have been handled too roughly but can show up in any batch of eggs. It is basically caused by bacteria getting in there and causing chaos... that's probably why they can also explode...


----------



## robopetz

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Well yesterday was the big day! I am sad to report we had four "quitters" who developed all the way but didn't make it through the hatching process. That being said we still have six beautiful survivors! Here they are...

Now the big question is should I name them all after European cities or all after Dr Who. haha. I think European cities... I'll save Dr Who for the next batch I have shipped in. 



















We got a reverse skunk!


















This is the same as the last chick.... it was just particularly photogenic.


----------



## lilychicken

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Well yesterday was the big day! I am sad to report we had four "quitters" who developed all the way but didn't make it through the hatching process. That being said we still have six beautiful survivors! Here they are...
> 
> Now the big question is should I name them all after European cities or all after Dr Who. haha. I think European cities... I'll save Dr Who for the next batch I have shipped in.
> 
> We got a reverse skunk!
> 
> This is the same as the last chick.... it was just particularly photogenic.


They are sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## robopetz

They are adorable! Cute lil things, congrats!


----------



## kaufranc

Love the skunk looking one! They are so small! Congrats !


----------



## Jim

Nice looking, I seem to get more of the brown and yellow chicks, I want a white one.


----------



## Energyvet

I vote cities! I just named mine Eggy, Leggy and Peggy. Lol


----------

